# Plecostomus



## lunaeclipse25 (Jun 30, 2013)

Can I have a plecostomus









in my 5 gallon betta tank? I've had some when I was younger, and I really like the look of them.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

No they need at least a 55 gallon tank, they get over 2 feet long,


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

they do not...i have mine in a 20gallon and hes just fine


----------



## lunaeclipse25 (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank you, I really appreciate the help. Maybe I'll find something else


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

+1 Bettacrab , even if you had one that was maybe 1" it would need a 10g-+. I don't think there fast growers but you would have to keep putting them into a bigger tank when they grew and that is to stressful for them.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

If you were looking for something that will clean the tank I would try shrimp or nerite snails.


----------



## 10asartin (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't recommend it. 
They do grow to 2 feet long my LFS keeps several that are that size. However, when they are kept in tanks that do not allow them to reach that size their growth will be stunted. So, it may in theory fit in the tank, but it will not thrive without plenty of room to grow. 
In addition, they tend to have a heavy bioload and can do more harm than good to a smaller aquarium.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Bristlenose and clown plecos can be kept in smaller aquaria (think 15-20 gallons), but common plecos outgrow the tanks of most average hobbyists. If you've ever seen a full-size common pleco you will understand just how much space they require.


----------



## LittleDeer (May 12, 2013)

There are some species that don't get too big, but all of them are too much for a 5 gallon to handle, in my opinion.


----------

